# looking for bow hunt for 17yr old



## Bigcountry2231 (Nov 1, 2011)

possibly looking for a bow hunt for my 17 year old's graduation later this year. info on places to go, no hog hunts.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

3 finger bow hunting? I saw them on 45 north of madisonville last weekend. I do t know anything about them, but looks pretty cool and affordable.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Go to texasbowhunter and look in the rate the day lease section, lots of reviews on most of the more popular ranches. A lot depends on your budget and what you want to shoot. Hunting for quality exotics has gone up a lot over the last couple of years.


----------

